# Fishing Eastern long island



## gakhausen (Feb 1, 2007)

Help! im a Danish guy about to move to long island, sag harbor to be precise, and as im new to u.s. waters i hope there are some1 here who can tell me what moves in the waters these monts? 
Tight lines every1 :fishing:


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

You might be able to catch a dead body... Just Kidding ....welcome to the board , im sure someone will chime in and give you an idea ...D


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

gakhausen said:


> Help! im a Danish guy about to move to long island, sag harbor to be precise, and as im new to u.s. waters i hope there are some1 here who can tell me what moves in the waters these monts?
> Tight lines every1 :fishing:


Recommend you post a similar request on the New Jersey board and you might get some real time input.

The primary gamefish (Striped Bass) have passed by your area; headed toward warmer waters to the south. They will return starting in April. You might find a few Stripers in the warmer waters around the outflow of power plants. 

Might be some Blackfish (Tautog) in the shoreline rocks.

Visit the local bait and tackle stores, they can help.

Welcome to the USA and to the P&S board.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

that's close to montauk, isn't it? think there's some good surf fishing there, altho the stripers are probably gone til spring -- 
farther south are sandy hook (atlantic highlands, nj) and long beach isalnd state park, jersey 
as others have suggested ck with the local tackle shops, too

welcome!!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

there are spots in in your area and motaunk is the best place to go but there are closer spots when the weather turns for the better just chat me and I give you some spots to start with


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

gakhausen said:


> Help! im a Danish guy about to move to long island, sag harbor to be precise, and as im new to u.s. waters i hope there are some1 here who can tell me what moves in the waters these monts?
> Tight lines every1 :fishing:


Just to name a few areas you have
Montauk, Greenpoint, Orientpoint, Huntington, Port Jefferson, Brooklyn waters. I mainly fished in the Montauk, Greenpoint, Huntington, Port Jefferson waters. Check this website out for more info. 

http://www.noreast.com/homepage/index.cfm

Man I miss them waters.... Keep a tight line.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Lot's of fish around the inshore waters of Sag Harbor and Shelter Island. Night time is the right time during different times of the year. That's beautiful country out there, enjoy it!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

once you know your way around long Island , stop at BoB's B&T in Amityvill, fish the jetties around Shinnecok, Check out the the charter boats at Captree state park

If your into Carp fishing , check out Bellmont lake state park, Or Argile park about 5mls before bellmont

For some good Tautog and seabass fishing Go to port Jeff ore Free port


I lived In Montaulk for 13 years , The best Blues Striper and albocore fishing Iv seen


Ahother good website is The fishing line .com




Its going to take awile to get used to the The traffick and the way they talk up there

For instence 

Its not butter Its butta

If your talking to 2 or more people Its you guys not hey Ya'll

water is watta

as fare as traffick

The L.I.E The long Island expres way is under cunstrution , It was 13 years ago and it never going to stop





Matt


----------



## Diamondwrapper (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Tight Lines Tackle and ask for Kenny.


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

Winter Flounder Should be around . Much smaller than the Fluke that show up in the summer but damn good eatin. Also should see Tautogs and get out on the charters for cod , Pollack . Go to the marina's the Captains and the local shops will keep you on the fish ! Welcome Aboard !


----------

